# Baler Belt Types - Advantages & Disadvantages



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

Baler belts are offerred with different top surface configurations like mini-rough, chevron, diamond, etc. What are the advantages and disadvantages of each one. I will be replacing the belts in my baler this spring. It came with mini-rough so that is all I have ever run, but it seems like the newer balers are running chevron or diamond.

Thanks.


----------



## mulberrygrovefamilyfarm (Feb 11, 2009)

The different mfr have info regarding their preferred belt pattern and why but I run diamond on mine but that's only because that's what we've run. Never have a problem starting bales on hay that's really dry and/or slick so I've been happy with it.


----------



## gman1772 (Mar 20, 2010)

Who manufactured your baler? JD balers must have an aggressive diamond pattern belt because of the vertical feed used in the entire range of JD balers. Vermeer,MF, and Case (as I recall) pickups lay the hay to the drum in a diagonal pattern and don't have the absolute need of aggressive belts to start a roll. The old timers I lean on for advice tell me that belt traction is good but they cause leaf loss. If your baler was giving you the lumpy lumps when starting a bale you might consider aggressive belts.


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

My baler is a Hesston 5580 Rounder. I believe these balers came with the mini-rough belt surface, originally. I don't usually have a problem starting a bale. If I do, it is because the rake twisted the windrow and the baler tries to pull in too much hay, too fast. The hay moves up and over the pick-up, then contacts a belt that is moving vertically. This belt lifts the hay up and over a square roller. The bale starts due to the rotation of the square roller and the belts passing up (behind the roller) and down (in front of the roller). I guess the traction on the belt would help lift the hay onto the square roller as well as start the wad of hay rotating. I bale mostly orchard grass, so leaf loss is not a big issue for me.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Its also worth mentioning that the surface wears, especially on the mini-rough top. My 780A's belts are noticeable worn with about 5000 bales on the counter. Would never have thought so but bought new belts for standbys and realized that they were more aggresive than the old ones. Live and learn . . .


----------



## Ridgerunner (Jul 10, 2009)

What about brands? I have seen Goodyear, Legg, and Excel advertised. All they all good quality?


----------



## Hay DR (Oct 28, 2009)

Ridgerunner said:


> What about brands? I have seen Goodyear, Legg, and Excel advertised. All they all good quality?


 All 3 of these companies are OEM suppliers. Also PBI is an OEM supplier.


----------

